# A New Halloween Novel



## hallowmas

i'm hooked! ill try to find this in the public library !


----------



## larry

Spats is a big supporter of the forum! I took a peek and this looks awesome! Give it a shot!


----------



## dariusobells

If You love Halloween you will love this book! my old friend Spats has published a classic!


----------



## Spats

NOW AVAILABLE IN PAPERBACK. 

"The Halloween Host" is now available for purchase as either ebook or paperback from Amazon.com, just in time for summer's end and the arrival of Autumn. You can pick up a copy here...

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Hos...1438823132&sr=8-1&keywords=the+halloween+host


----------



## Spats

Oh, and here's the paperback...


----------

